# Laparoscopic Ovarian cystectomy



## ninchik

I am a little unsure about this. 
A D&C of cervix was done first. After that, a physician used a laparoscope and excised an ovarian cyst at its base then the cyst was also removed and the base was cauterized. Cyst was sent to pathology.
Do I code 57800 and 58661? I am not sure if 58661 is removal of the ovarian cyst, it seems that this code is for the removal of the ovary?
Please help. 
thank you
Nina


----------



## pahtrisha

Rule of thumb is, use 58661 if any part of the ovary is excised along with the cyst.  If just the cyst is removed, 58662.

Not sure what a "D&C of the cervix" is - never heard of it.  Perhaps you mean ECC - endocervical curretage? The code you have listed (58700) is reported when instruments are used to dilate a cervix (usually because it is stenotic) - and anyway, it is a CPT separate procedure and so not reportable here based on the info you have provided.

Hope this helps,
Patricia CPC COBGC


----------



## BarbSlattery

I use 58925 for the ovarian cystectomy and 58611 modifier -59  for the oophorectomy which the laparoscopy is included in the procedure. I had a similiar op report yesterday.


----------



## magnolia1

CPT 58662 is the correct code for Laparoscopic Ovarian Cystectomy.
58925 and  58611 are not laparoscopic procedures. 58611 should not be billed with modifier 59 because this is an add-on code and is performed in junction with a Cesarian section or other intra-abdominal surgery.
Without further description of the D&C procedure, I cannot suggest a code.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would go w/ 58662 for the ovary procedure and would only use 58661 of part of the ovary was taken w/ the cyst. 
Our facility usually sees 58558 or 58120 for the D&C??? Could you post that part of the op note??

thanks!


----------



## Priyageorge

can i code laparocsopic cholecystectomy & laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy together?


----------



## csperoni

Priyageorge said:


> can i code laparocsopic cholecystectomy & laparoscopic ovarian cystectomy together?


Yes


----------

